# Pimp Chip Pens



## IPD_Mr (Aug 9, 2011)

What is the deal with all of these new pens that have the pimp chips and crystal dangler things hanging from them?  The pens look like something you see at the checkout counter for $1.99  The Majestic bothers me so much I have never bought one.  Yes I know you can pop the chip out and make one to match the body of the pen.  That is not the point.  I think they should put more effort and time into something like the clip and produce a better quality item.  I think they tried that on the new Virage clip.  I hope it is a good quality clip as it will go a long way to help promote the pen.

OK, I feel better :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike............Do you need a Hug?:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad you got that off your chest!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 9, 2011)

Just keep on thinking HAPPY THOUGHTS!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 9, 2011)

I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having just got my wood lathe I am looking at pens and the bling is turning me off. Not just the clips and danglies. The center bands too.

Is there a kit that is on the higher end that has minimalist elegance?


----------



## randywa (Aug 9, 2011)

What is the deal with all of these new pens that have the pimp chips and crystal dangler things hanging from them? 

It ain't got that zing if it don't have that bling.


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't heard that expression in a while, but it sure fits. Good call.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 9, 2011)

Haynie said:


> I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having just got my wood lathe I am looking at pens and the bling is turning me off. Not just the clips and danglies. The center bands too.
> 
> Is there a kit that is on the higher end that has minimalist elegance?



CSUSA Jr. Statesman
Berea Triton
Take a look at both and see what you like.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 9, 2011)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. I dont like a lot of them because the design is so poorly done. They would look a lot more acceptable to me if they were more of an accent and less garrish. Perhaps smaller stones that didnt look so fake would help.  However they still sell them so someone is buying the components and reselling the pens. There has to be a market for them or they wouldnt continue to sell them.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Woman's world guys*

I don't know if you've noticed but many of the newer styles and revisions to older styles are appealing  to women --- in 2008 when I started pens were all designed to be writing insturments.  Now half of them are aimed at being handbag assessories.  

For those PC folks I am neither promoting or condemning this trend - just noting it as an observation.


----------



## edavisj316 (Aug 9, 2011)

They may be aimed at women, but my wife doesn't like any of them.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 9, 2011)

I just asked my wife what she thought about these pens. She doesn't like them either because of the foo-foo-ness? It looks like cheap Avon stuff. Her words not mine. She would much rather have a pen that looks feminine because of the blank and maybe the contour. She works as an RN so she needs a pen that's easy to use so I made her a Gatsby click in Red Flame Box Elder Burl. It's what "she" wanted. She loves it and uses it daily.

Now I'm sure there are some woman that want these pens with bling but I've found very very few in my area that want them. I don't make them any more.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 9, 2011)

I also agree that the Swarovski crystals make them look cheap, but someone must be selling them, and I think it all started with the David Broadwell series, C'mon a Sierra with a fancy schmansy clip. Yup it's a bit to fru fru for me>>


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike, are you hearing voices again?? Deep breath's my friend.

I also hate those pimp thingy's too.:biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Aug 9, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a kit that is on the higher end that has minimalist elegance?
> ...


 

Yep!

 Frankly the lack of imagination in kits, the restraints the put on expression and a strong desire to move "out of the box" are the main things pushing me towards kitless pens.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread has been kind of fun to watch. Had to loosen the straight jacket to get to page 2 though.  

In all seriousness....Lets say you buy one of these "crystal" pens.  You have about $15 in the kit and blank. (not sure if I am high or low on that figure).  Let say it takes you one hour from start to finish to make this pen.  If you set yourself to a low end of $20 an hour, then you have $35 in that pen minimum.  What do you think you can honestly get for it?  Now I am not talking about a Majestic/Squire, but rather pens like the Diva and the Duchess.  The Diva looks like something a 5th grade girl would carry around and the Duchess looks like something that only a woman who wears cat eye glasses would carry, and she would want it on a gold chain around her neck.  The chain would be more bronze colored as the gold color would be worn off.  Picture Ms. Trelawney the teacher from Harry Potter.

OK I hurt from laughing so hard.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 9, 2011)

edavisj316 said:


> They may be aimed at women, but my wife doesn't like any of them.


  Mine wouldn't have when she was a young woman, but now in her second childhood, driving a Volkswagen New Beetle Convertible with "snoopy" and flower decals all over it....she probably would.  She'd carry it in that little vase holder they included on the dash to hold the flower that came with the car.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pimp Stone Industries seems to have fallen right out of the bling boat and deep into Pimpstone pond! I haven't seen so many rhinestones since Silvester Stallone made that movie with Dolly Parton.

What's next? Hooters pens?


----------



## G1Pens (Aug 9, 2011)

Every "bling" pen I have made has sold...an to a woman of course. My personal taste doesn't really matter a whole lot. If I want to sell to the ladies....bling it is.

As long as they buy em, I'll keep some in stock.

BTW I sell the Diva for about $40 and the Princess for $45-50.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 9, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> What's next? Hooters pens?



That might appeal to the guys


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 9, 2011)

Haynie said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > What's next? Hooters pens?
> ...


 
It might take some big hands to hold it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 9, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Pimp Stone Industries seems to have fallen right out of the bling boat and deep into Pimpstone pond! I haven't seen so many rhinestones since Silvester Stallone made that movie with Dolly Parton.
> 
> What's next? Hooters pens?


 
Hooters would be fine with me. 
Just got an order from PSI today with a few Divas to try.  My brother makes them and sells the heck out of them (in cowboy country).  If it sells......  My wife, who's opinion I am starting to listen to after 42 years, thinks they will sell as well.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't mind the clip stones. I'm not a pimp, but I play one on TV...
Can't stand the dangly things., though!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 9, 2011)

johnnycnc said:


> I don't mind the clip stones. I'm not a pimp, but I play one on TV...
> Can't stand the dangly things., though!


LOL
Hey John! Since you play a pimp on TV, you've got plenty of money. When you go back to the set, stay at a Holiday Inn Express. Then you can post back and tell us what to do about those "dangly things"

Business has been so bad that we are trying to work our way up to HoJo from Motel Six. We're so broke they won't even leave the light on for us, much less make us smarter


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

If I changed the venues I show at I might....mind you I said might, be able to give the Diva or Dutchess away . I have sold the Majestic and the Jr.Majestic but on all but one I've removed the pimp crystal and replaced it with matching or contrasting stones.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Roy, I experimented with the Diva almost 2 years ago. Sold 15 or so, then Zero, zilch, nada. I haven't been able to give one away since.

 A couple have been in stock so long that all the glue on back of the centerband stones has evaporated leaving little dimples around the band.

Needless to say, they don't fly at Johns Creek, Piedmont Art or Buckhead fine arts either!


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 9, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> johnnycnc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind the clip stones. I'm not a pimp, but I play one on TV...
> ...



Ahem. That is MR Pimp Daddy to you. :biggrin:   
They put us up in a 10X16 trailer tramp home, since I'm banned from the H.I. express and regular.
The dangly things go on your windshield. Sheesh, where ya been, man?!!
HoJo..there's a joke there, but I'm leaving that one alone.:laugh:

Just kidding, I know you like a good laugh too!:wink:


----------



## Haynie (Aug 9, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...



You wouldn't be loaning that pen out either.


----------



## el_d (Aug 9, 2011)

johnnycnc said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > johnnycnc said:
> ...



Why am I hearing Snoop Dog as I read this???

Fashizzle.....


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 9, 2011)

el_d said:


> johnnycnc said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...



I'm too ole for Snoop Dog.  How about Huggy Bear??
( good lord, I've gotta go. ):bye:


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Andy, my friend, I think you may have hit upon something!  A Hooters Pen. Hmmmmmmm!                           



PenMan1 said:


> Pimp Stone Industries seems to have fallen right out of the bling boat and deep into Pimpstone pond! I haven't seen so many rhinestones since Silvester Stallone made that movie with Dolly Parton.
> 
> What's next? Hooters pens?


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

I generally agree with everybody about the blingy pens, as the saying goes:" to each his own". A while back, I tried out a PSI Princess or two and they sold, always to ladies. I keep a low inventory of them, and always try to do a good match-up of blank to kit set. The same goes true for Duchesses. I currently have a few devoted to pink blanks for Breast Cancer Awareness. 

I will offer an idea re: the Divas. My wife has some Breast Cancer sterling silver pink ribbon dangles she uses on her sewn items. I am going to try a few Diva kits, change out the stone to a Cancer dangle, and mate it with a pink blank. It will, of course, go to the cause. Like some have eluded to, it is all about who wants what. I don't personally like these kinds of kits either, but some do. I guess it's the same as I have never sold a cigar style to a lady, unless it was for her hubby. Like many of your wives, my wife does not personally like these pens, and prefers a sturdy clicker. 

I am offering this comment as opinion only.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 17, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Andy, my friend, I think you may have hit upon something!  A Hooters Pen. Hmmmmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there - twice!:wink:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15318

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20912


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 17, 2011)

Aren't Hooters pens the ones that you turn upside down? OOps showing my age.


----------



## Randy Ward (Jan 17, 2019)

*Changing the "pimp Stone" on Art Deco Pens*

Note, the original stone for this pen was an amber color. dipped the clip in acetone (nail polish remover) for awhile, then popped off old stone with a small pocket knife blade, CA glue new Swarowski 4 mm crystal of color chosen, and voila! Customized pen to match chosen blank!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jan 17, 2019)

I have not seen anyone come out with one of those pens that have a window shade you pull down and there is an ad in there. Now that would make a nice Hooters pen.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 17, 2019)

I understand what Smitty was talking about. Several years ago my wife was pretty plain. Now she like all the bright colors and swirls. Not in wood but only the acrylics. She still hates the burls, which I really love. I don't know how her friends used to be but now they all like the bling and colors. They're all above 60 years so it might be something to do with trying to hold on to something. I pretty much make most of my own blanks and only buy the ones I can't make or don't want to take the time to. So saying that when she goes to the local wood store with me she thinks we're shopping and grabs these multicolored blanks by the hands full.  The guys at the store just laugh and say "You can afford a few blanks" while they're ringing then up. I say sure "The blanks are ok but you need to throw in the kits as well, that's what gets expensive". I've only been to a couple of shows so I don't keep a lot of stock on hand. I make what I like and if someone asks for something different I'll get what I need and make it then.


----------

